# San Antonio Herf March 10-14



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Fellow Gorillas/BOTLS/SOTLS, you know who is coming to town and we need to decide on a place and time. Scottie/Volfan is coming to town March 10-14. So what day and where? I might be in San Diego that week, but want to make sure we don't miss this. I will through out a suggesting. How about Chongo's Havana Club?

http://www.changosclub.com/

http://www.changosclub.com/map.html

HOw about March 14th? It is a Friday night. It is up to Scottie, because I am not sure if he will be here until Saturday the 15th. The place gets packed from what I hear so March 13th might be better. Please pipe in.

Cheers,

Brent


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

BUMP! I'm up for the 14th; I can leave work early on a Friday and get down there for some serious fun. Might be able to leave at noon or shortly thereafter to get us some good seating, will just have to see. If it's on the 13th, I'd get there late and leave after perhaps one or two cigars. Thanks, Brent!


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Im pretty sure Im on call on the 13th and probably wont be able to make it that day, but any of those other days are fine. Changos only gets crowded around 9pm so if we start this thing earlier say around sixish we should have plenty of room, plus Im pretty sure they take reservations for large parties


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh and the place gets absolutely packed some thursdays, because that seems to be when they have some of the best bands there. Just what Ive been told by some of my amigos!


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i can't do the 14th because i have a show in austin that night. let me know about future sitdown's though.

bruce


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

14th would work for me. Not sure if I can get down there on Thursday night.... 

Mark


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Watching quietly from a dark corner.....:ss


Ron


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Too early for me to say if I can come or not with my work schedule. But if Im off, Im there.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

As of right now (unless something happens), I am flying home on the 14th around lunch. I have to fly right back out on Sunday afternoon so Saturday is not really doable as a departure date. As for that week, I am down any night Monday - Thursday and can leave my training a touch early if need be. 

scottie


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

volfan said:


> As of right now (unless something happens), I am flying home on the 14th around lunch. I have to fly right back out on Sunday afternoon so Saturday is not really doable as a departure date. As for that week, I am down any night Monday - Thursday and can leave my *potty training* a touch early if need be.
> 
> scottie


little old to be potty training arent ya bro


----------



## steelprostate (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd love to be a part of this! Haven't been a part of a herf yet so I'm excited.:ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

bump


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I can make it the 13th after my practice.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

OK guys, Scottie is coming to town. Unfortunately I will be out of town on business in San Diego. Seems like Friday will not work for Scottie. People have been exchanging emails and Thursday is looking like a good night so please pipe in. 

It would be nice for a local San Antonio person to coordinate with Chango's for a table, etc. 

Please, someone champion this!!! :ss


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

What about a wednesday? Nice middle of the week herf. Changos wont be nearly as crowded then.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> What about a wednesday? Nice middle of the week herf. Changos wont be nearly as crowded then.


I have heard Thursday are the busiest there; perfhaps Wed will be better. Heath, Scottie, REggie thoughts?


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Damn. I was just in SA a week ago.
I'll be back in September.
Catch up with youze if you'd like.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> I have heard Thursday are the busiest there; perfhaps Wed will be better. Heath, Scottie, REggie thoughts?


Still keeping a close eye on this........

Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Still keeping a close eye on this........
> 
> Ron


Ron, I know you are:tu Too bad I will be out of town. I am just trying to make this happen for Central TX:cb


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> Ron, I know you are:tu Too bad I will be out of town. I am just trying to make this happen for Central TX:cb


Like THAT matters!!!!!!! I know where you are going, and I now know where they are Herfing.......AND I have Time!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Like THAT matters!!!!!!! I know where you are going, and I now know where they are Herfing.......AND I have Time!!!!!
> 
> Ron


How far is ATL from you? I will be herfing with DarreL and Ji and some others on March 2nd.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

If you do it on a wednesday night, the odds of me being able to attend increase dramatically.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd be more than happy to try and arrange a few tables at Changos or anywhere else for that matter. I've never attended a Herf but am willing to help anyway I can.:tu

PM me with any request. Thanks.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

*OK, lets make a day choice. After numerous emails and posts let us hear yeah or ne for Wed night the 12th.

compuag, could you please hook up a table for 8?

OK, who is going?*
1. Scottie (Volfan)
2. Compuag
3. 
4.
5.
6.
7. 
8.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got the VIP room (whatever the hell that is)  reserved for 3/12. It will seat ~15. There's always the patio if need be too.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

The VIP room is a nice cozy area right outside the humidor in the back area of the club with couch like seating. Its pretty nice and will seat a good group! Im all for the 12th! So put me on that list! Plus I know another guy who will come, so how about a and guest!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> The VIP room is a nice cozy area right outside the humidor in the back area of the club with couch like seating. Its pretty nice and will seat a good group! Im all for the 12th! So put me on that list! Plus I know another guy who will come, so how about a and guest!


Start puting your names on the list from my post so we can get a good grip on who will come.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

How about an in Spirit list???? :ss


Ron


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> *OK, lets make a day choice. After numerous emails and posts let us hear yeah or ne for Wed night the 12th. *
> 
> *compuag, could you please hook up a table for 8?*
> 
> ...


Wed.



Benzopyrene said:


> What about a wednesday? Nice middle of the week herf. Changos wont be nearly as crowded then.


Where have you been?


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Still keeping a close eye on this........
> 
> Ron


You don't scare me. I will not cower in fear from you and your crew.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

You do know that was only a joke. I respect you guys to the fullest.

I still refuse to run and hide though.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Put me on the spirit list! Along with Ron and Alex. 

Reggie, is SASSY showing up?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

reggiebuckeye said:


> You don't scare me. I will not cower in fear from you and your crew.


You better not be!!!!!! You are a member of the 1% as I was at one time!!!!! Stand Tall, Always fill the void!!!!!!!

I will still be watching and planning

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*OK, lets make a day choice. After numerous emails and posts let us hear yeah or ne for Wed night the 12th.

compuag, could you please hook up a table for 8?

OK, who is going?*
1. Scottie (Volfan)
2. Compuag
3. 
4.
5.
6.
7. 
8.

*In Spirit*

1. Brent
2. Alex
3. Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> *OK, lets make a day choice. After numerous emails and posts let us hear yeah or ne for Wed night the 12th.
> 
> compuag, could you please hook up a table for 8?
> 
> ...


good one:tu


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Put me on the spirit list! Along with Ron and Alex.
> 
> Reggie, is SASSY showing up?


I don't know.



Ron1YY said:


> You better not be!!!!!! You are a member of the 1% as I was at one time!!!!! Stand Tall, Always fill the void!!!!!!!
> 
> I will still be watching and planning
> 
> Ron


I always do.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I always do.


:r :r You completely missed the other message in there :r :r

Ron


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> :r :r You completely missed the other message in there :r :r
> 
> Ron


I saw it. I just know that sometimes it is better to leave the obvious alone. I know you will always be watching.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Updated list:

1. Scottie (Volfan)
2. Compuag
3. Benzopyrene
4. Benzopyrene's Guest
5. Reggiebuckeye
6. 
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

sounds good, i'll play.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

1. Scottie (Volfan)
2. Compuag
3. Benzopyrene
4. Benzopyrene's Guest
5. Reggiebuckeye
6. Rutkus 
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

1. Scottie (Volfan)
2. Compuag
3. Benzopyrene
4. Benzopyrene's Guest
5. Reggiebuckeye
6. Rutkus 
7.
8.
9.
10.

*In Spirit*

1. Brent
2. Alex
3. Ron

Much Better


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I hate to jack the thread, but I have to be in town next week for a funeral and both my wife to be and I decided that we would want to meet up with a few apes while we were down there. Can any of you guys get away on a weekday for a pick up herf?


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> 1. Scottie (Volfan)
> 2. Compuag
> 3. Benzopyrene
> 4. Benzopyrene's Guest
> ...


Feel like we are building a list of targets for Ron.



[OT] Loki said:


> I hate to jack the thread, but I have to be in town next week for a funeral and both my wife to be and I decided that we would want to meet up with a few apes while we were down there. Can any of you guys get away on a weekday for a pick up herf?


Send me a PM. I am good to meet after 7 on most days.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. Scottie (Volfan)
2. Compuag
3. Benzopyrene
4. Benzopyrene's Guest
5. Reggiebuckeye
6. Rutkus 
7. cquon
8.
9.
10.

*In Spirit*

1. Brent
2. Alex
3. Ron


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

1. Scottie (Volfan)
2. Compuag
3. Benzopyrene
4. Benzopyrene's Guest
5. Reggiebuckeye
6. Rutkus 
7. cquon
8. Sassy
9.
10.

*In Spirit*

1. Brent
2. Alex
3. Ron
__________________


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Doyle is coming. I know I can't miss it now.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

AWESOME......


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Send me a PM. I am good to meet after 7 on most days.


I'll do that, thank you


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Hmmm...

Rutkus has been a bad boy, hiding this from me...

I will tentatively RSVP for this event, as long as Chango's is an Evil Cigar Bar...

(Dang, been a looooong time since I poked my head in here...)


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> 1. Scottie (Volfan)
> 2. Compuag
> 3. Benzopyrene
> 4. Benzopyrene's Guest
> ...


 I wonder where HEath, Greg and Kenny are?


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

I was just wondering if any of the Austin boys were going to show up for this. :cb


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> I was just wondering if any of the Austin boys were going to show up for this. :cb


Heath and Kenny know about the week, but not the specific day. The last time I spoke to Heath we were talking Thursday, but Wed worked better for the masses. I am hoping he accesses this thread. I am sure he will.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Brent, Hopefully I can make it down there on Wednesday Night. It will depend upon my my work schedule but go ahead and put me down. Sounds like a great time

Mark


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

yazzie said:


> Hey Brent, Hopefully I can make it down there on Wednesday Night. It will depend upon my my work schedule but go ahead and put me down. Sounds like a great time
> 
> Mark


1. Scottie (Volfan)
2. Compuag
3. Benzopyrene
4. Benzopyrene's Guest
5. Reggiebuckeye
6. Rutkus 
7. cquon
8. Sassy
9. Dr. Evil
10. Yazzie (Mark)
11.
12.
13.
14. 
15.

In Spirit

1. Brent
2. Alex
3. Ron


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Im not sure if Ill be working, but if Im not, I will be there


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Just bumpin it! Plus I figure its a good one to get my 200th post!:cb Looking forward to meeting some of you guys and smoking with you as well!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

1. Scottie (Volfan)
2. Compuag
3. Benzopyrene
4. Benzopyrene's Guest
5. Reggiebuckeye
6. Rutkus 
7. cquon
8. Sassy
9. Dr. Evil
10. Yazzie (Mark)
11. Muziq (I'm down like a clown)
12.
13.
14. 
15.

In Spirit

1. Brent
2. Alex
3. Ron


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey folks - Greg may not be able to come along, but I'll check with him and Jason (from another board). I'll ping another couple of folks as well. 

Austinites - we want to set up a carpool or something?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like this is coming along nicely :tu

Where is the location going to be :ss


Ron


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Looks like this is coming along nicely :tu
> 
> Where is the location going to be :ss
> 
> Ron


Oh no you don't--no called-in lapdances or kegs of beer, Ron :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

muziq said:


> Oh no you don't--no called-in lapdances or kegs of beer, Ron :r


We shall see :r :r

Ron


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> We shall see :r :r
> 
> Ron


Oh chit...:chk :ss :chk :ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

muziq said:


> Oh chit...:chk :ss :chk :ss


I will not be there for Ron's bombing run. I will be in San Diego herfing with Gerry I hope.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> I will not be there for Ron's bombing run. I will be in San Diego herfing with Gerry I hope.


Like he won't find you there. You know you are not safe.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Like he won't find you there. You know you are not safe.


He probably will. I think those Houston boys need to saddle up and ride into San Antonio, since we did it a few months ago eh?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> I will not be there for Ron's bombing run. I will be in San Diego herfing with Gerry I hope.





reggiebuckeye said:


> Like he won't find you there. You know you are not safe.


:r This is a first!!!!!!! Brent gave himself up as the sacrificial lamb for you guys to herf safe!!!!!!!

Not that it will work.........But he gave up his safety for you guys :tu :mn

Ron


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> He probably will. I think those Houston boys need to saddle up and ride into San Antonio, since we did it a few months ago eh?


I agree.



Ron1YY said:


> :r This is a first!!!!!!! Brent gave himself up as the sacrificial lamb for you guys to herf safe!!!!!!!
> 
> Not that it will work.........But he gave up his safety for you guys :tu :mn
> 
> Ron


Whatever. You were not going to accept that.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Whatever. You were not going to accept that.


No, but he did distract my focus for about 15 seconds, then I realized who he was talking about and knew I had his addy too :tu

Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> No, but he did distract my focus for about 15 seconds, then I realized who he was talking about and knew I had his addy too :tu
> 
> Ron


I have your addy to work and home :tu Just as you have mine too.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> No, but he did distract my focus for about 15 seconds, then I realized who he was talking about and knew I had his addy too :tu
> 
> Ron


Like I said. I knew better.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Like I said. I knew better.


This is going to get good. :gn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, right now I'm going to wish you guys a great herf :ss :tu


I have some research to do


1. Herf location :mn 
2. 2 man herf date :gn


Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, right now I'm going to wish you guys a great herf :ss :tu
> 
> I have some research to do
> 
> ...


Ron, what is a 2 man herf date?


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

I know this will be my first 'formal' herf, but should Kevlar be worn to these things?:hn


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

compuag said:


> I know this will be my first 'formal' herf, but should Kevlar be worn to these things?:hn


You can do a search for herf etiquette on here and what happens at a herf but as I have really only herfed with a few people so far (well, quite a few CSers) I can not tell you what you should expect.

MUAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAA

just kidding. (OR AM I).


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> Ron, what is a 2 man herf date?


Didn't come out the way I wanted :hn

The date of a 2 man herf.........

Ron


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Kevlar should always be worn to a Texas HERF for future reference! :tu This looks like its shaping up to be quite an event. I look forward to meeting more of you guys!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Didn't come out the way I wanted :hn
> 
> The date of a 2 man herf.........
> 
> Ron


:r:r OK, I gotcha:tu


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm gonna have to see about this. We'll discuss it at the Houston Herf and see what our options are. I know it'd be better for me if it were on a weekend, but maybe I can get Friday off and Nicholas and I can carpool.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

muziq said:


> Hey folks - Greg may not be able to come along, but I'll check with him and Jason (from another board). I'll ping another couple of folks as well.
> 
> Austinites - we want to set up a carpool or something?


Great idea, Heath.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

This is Wednesday night the 12th right? or have we not settled on a date yet? I thought the reservation was for wed though. Somenbody lmk please. Cheers!


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> This is Wednesday night the 12th right? or have we not settled on a date yet? I thought the reservation was for wed though. Somenbody lmk please. Cheers!


Correct, Wed. 3/12 reservations for the VIP lounge at 6ish.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

compuag said:


> Changos


Almost missed this 



compuag said:


> Just got the VIP room


Gets better and better :ss



muziq said:


> Weds. March 12th
> 
> 1. Scottie (Volfan)
> 2. Compuag
> ...





reggiebuckeye said:


> Feel like we are building a list of targets for Ron.


BINGO!!!!!! :mn :gn :hn

Ron


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

With Ron lurking, I feel like walking into this Herf will be like walking into a mafia style hit......I'll be driving down I-35 from Austin wondering....

"Is this the day I get whacked" :hn


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

yazzie said:


> With Ron lurking, I feel like walking into this Herf will be like walking into a mafia style hit......I'll be driving down I-35 from Austin wondering....
> 
> "Is this the day I get whacked" :hn


You know the answer, but I will answer for you. Yes.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, Check list time


Location - Check
Date - Check
Time - Check
List of vict....BOTL's - Check
Delivery System - ?
Explosive device - ?



Some days, it IS just that easy :ss


Ron


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, Check list time
> 
> Location - Check
> Date - Check
> ...


Looks like the Texas Crew is toast, nice work Ron. Can't wait to see the carnage.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

yazzie said:


> With Ron lurking, I feel like walking into this Herf will be like walking into a mafia style hit......I'll be driving down I-35 from Austin wondering....
> 
> "Is this the day I get whacked" :hn


Thats alright everyone show up with a retaliation stick or two and we'll send a nuke back his way from the Texas crew!!!!!!!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, Check list time
> 
> Location - Check
> Date - Check
> ...


Easier than seeing over the bar even, huh, Ron?

:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

12stones said:


> Easier than seeing over the bar even, huh, Ron?
> 
> :r


How is your workout coming?


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> How is your workout coming?


This week was kind of rough, but overall not too bad.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

12stones said:


> This week was kind of rough, but overall not too bad.


I am down to 219 from 235. I have 39 to go. I probably lost 15 more on top of the 16 pounds, but I put some muscle on.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Guys, this is a herf thread. There are many other threads around to discuss your workouts.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Guys, this is a herf thread. There are many other threads around to discuss your workouts.


Yes ma'am. :tg


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

12stones said:


> Yes ma'am. :tg


Oh wow. That was rough. I will remember that next week.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Oh wow. That was rough. I will remember that next week.


:tu You be sure to do that. Speaking of which, I need to get a hold of Nicholas and see what he says.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

12stones said:


> :tu You be sure to do that. Speaking of which, I need to get a hold of Nicholas and see what he says.


Hurry up. Get on it. We need to have a guy with an accent at the herf. It brings an aire of distinction to the proceedings.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

:ss Almost done 


Ron


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Hurry up. Get on it. We need to have a guy with an accent at the herf. It brings an aire of distinction to the proceedings.


Nicholas has an accent? Please tell me he shows up in full herfing gear with an ascot...please!

:r
Definitely looking forward to this herf, fellas.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

1. Scottie (Volfan)
2. Compuag
3. Benzopyrene
4. Benzopyrene's Guest
5. Reggiebuckeye
6. Rutkus 
7. cquon
8. Sassy
9. Dr. Evil
10. Yazzie (Mark)
11. Muziq (I'm down like a clown)
12. txdyna65
13.
14. 
15.

In Spirit

1. Brent
2. Alex
3. Ron

I'll be there there :ss


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking forward to this herf bump. 

scottie


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

1. Scottie (Volfan)
2. Compuag
3. Benzopyrene
4. Benzopyrene's Guest
5. Reggiebuckeye
6. Rutkus 
7. cquon
8. Sassy
9. Dr. Evil
10. Yazzie (Mark)
11. Muziq (I'm down like a clown)
12. txdyna65
13. Jason (UTJason77--from BOTL, he's tentative)
14. 
15.

In Spirit

1. Brent
2. Alex
3. Ron


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

muziq said:


> 1. Scottie (Volfan)
> 2. Compuag
> 3. Benzopyrene
> 4. Benzopyrene's Guest
> ...


I dont know about you all but Im getting pretty stokes about this!!!!!:chk


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> I dont know about you all but Im getting pretty stokes about this!!!!!:chk


I must agree with that.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

I was getting a little concerned that we might be pushing the limits of the room we had reserved, so I called and asked about the patio. It's normally closed on Wednesdays but was told that if the room was too crowded, we could move it out to the patio. :tu


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

compuag said:


> I was getting a little concerned that we might be pushing the limits of the room we had reserved, so I called and asked about the patio. It's normally closed on Wednesdays but was told that if the room was too crowded, we could move it out to the patio. :tu


This is getting better by the second.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

compuag said:


> I was getting a little concerned that we might be pushing the limits of the room we had reserved, so I called and asked about the patio. It's normally closed on Wednesdays but was told that if the room was too crowded, we could move it out to the patio. :tu


It will be cold so I hope they have heaters:ss


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> It will be cold so I hope they have heaters:ss


Either option works. With the weather down here, we could very likely be wearing shorts.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

compuag said:


> Either option works. With the weather down here, we could very likely be wearing shorts.


It is thirty something degrees outside right now. :chk


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

I know its f-ing cold out there! Havent seen any of you SA guys at any of the La gloria rolling events the last two days. Anyone going tomorrow 6-10 at club humidor huebner oaks??? Sorry for the thread Jack on another note... I still cant wait for this!!!:BS


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Papichulo said:


> It is thirty something degrees outside right now. :chk


23:tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

76 @ 7:30 a.m. :ss


Ron


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> 76 @ 7:30 a.m. :ss
> 
> Ron


I have words, but they are not kind words.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

[email protected]: 21 A.m.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news!! I drove by Chango's this evening and they have heaters on the porch. We can still wear shorts and stay warm. :r


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Im still not cuddling with anyone!!!! I have this phobia!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> Im still not cuddling with anyone!!!! I have this phobia!


Nor am I. I really wish I would be at this one. If only I could return early:tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Nor am I. I really wish I would be at this one. If only I could return early:tu


Brent, you can always call in sick to the USAF. I am looking forward to this herf as I get to meet some people I have talked to a few times but not met.

scottie


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

volfan said:


> Brent, you can always call in sick to the USAF. I am looking forward to this herf as I get to meet some people I have talked to a few times but not met.
> 
> scottie


 u know I cannot do that.

it is good to hear changos has heaters.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

The countdown continues. I am so amped for this.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

reggiebuckeye said:


> The countdown continues. I am so amped for this.


:tpd: No chit...bump. Gonna be fun!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

This is going to be a close one. Things have been crazy busy with me. But know that if it misses the mark, you are ALL on my list..............





Ron


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Uh oh! that sounds a little scary! I try to avoid being on lists of any kind!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Benzopyrene said:


> Uh oh! that sounds a little scary! I try to avoid being on lists of any kind!


Dude, we're ALL gonna be f-ed in the a-- on Wednesday, if Ron's got anything to do with it :r


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a bit of a question not having been to Changos before. Is there a dress code? You know, shirts with collars, no flip-flops, etc., etc.

scottie


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

volfan said:


> I have a bit of a question not having been to Changos before. Is there a dress code? You know, shirts with collars, no flip-flops, etc., etc.
> 
> scottie


Good question--I sure home my tutu isn't going to offend the bouncers :r


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

volfan said:


> I have a bit of a question not having been to Changos before. Is there a dress code? You know, shirts with collars, no flip-flops, etc., etc.
> 
> scottie


I don't think so, but I'll call and find out.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> This is going to be a close one. Things have been crazy busy with me. But know that if it misses the mark, you are ALL on my list..............
> 
> Ron


List blah, blah, blah. I'm not scared of you one bit.

Please don't hurt me.



muziq said:


> Good question--I sure home my tutu isn't going to offend the bouncers :r


Leave the tutu at home.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

reggiebuckeye said:


> List blah, blah, blah. I'm not scared of you one bit.
> 
> Please don't hurt me.
> 
> Leave the tutu at home.


I fear the Reg:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I fear the Reg:r


Me Too!!!!!! I've been on the receiving end of a couple of his Arse Kickings :hn

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> Me Too!!!!!! I've been on the receiving end of a couple of his Arse Kickings :hn
> 
> Ron


you probably had it coming


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BigVito said:


> you probably had it coming


Maybe :r !!!!!!! But it was one of those beatings you just don't forget.....EVER!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, Check list time


Location - Check
Date - Check
Time - Check
List of vict....BOTL's - Check
Delivery System - He doesn't know it yet, but - Check
Explosive device - A shot across the bow so to speak - Check


Here we go, It's a tight one, But I think I pulled it off


Ron


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, Check list time
> 
> Location - Check
> Date - Check
> ...


Seriously Ron. You should take a vacation from all of this violence.

scottie


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

volfan said:


> Seriously Ron. You should take a vacation from all of this violence.
> 
> scottie


I'm a Marine!!!!! This is what we live for!!!!!

Ron


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Leave the tutu at home.


Awww man! Guess it'll be the birthday suit instead :r

This herf should be some fun. Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

muziq said:


> Awww man! Guess it'll be the birthday suit instead :r
> 
> This herf should be some fun. Lookin' forward to it!


u
geeeze Heath I was looking forward to this herf :r


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Bump. Packing my cigars this evening for the herf :ss


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

muziq said:


> Bump. Packing my cigars this evening for the herf :ss


:tpd: Same here.....guess I'll leave the kevlar at home.

Looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow!:ss


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, Check list time
> 
> Location - Check
> Date - Check
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

got my cigars packed up and ready to roll as soon as I leave training early tomorrow (something about an imaginary conf call).

scottie


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

locked n loaded for tomorrow. looking forward to it.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Ganno be a blast I may arrive a little prematurely do to all the excitment!:dr:BS


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I hate you.


I like you!!!!!

Just know that I will be there in Spirit Smokin with my Texas Brothers!!!!

Ron


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Benzopyrene said:


> Ganno be a blast I may arrive a little prematurely do to all the excitment!:dr:BS


:r:r:r

I think Jason and I are leaving Austin around 4 p.m., so barring a lot of traffic, I think we'll get there not later than 6. Not sure how much traffic we'll hit; it's Spring Break for UT so all the kids are outta town, but SXSW music starts today so tons of New Yorkers and LAers who have no business driving rental cars on Texas roads will be wreaking havoc all over Austin. It's always :mn when they're here. Regardless, if anyone wants to catch us while we're on the road, it's 512-296-9610.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

muziq said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> I think Jason and I are leaving Austin around 4 p.m., so barring a lot of traffic, I think we'll get there not later than 6. Not sure how much traffic we'll hit; it's Spring Break for UT so all the kids are outta town, but SXSW music starts today so tons of New Yorkers and LAers who have no business driving rental cars on Texas roads will be wreaking havoc all over Austin. It's always :mn when they're here. Regardless, if anyone wants to catch us while we're on the road, it's 512-296-9610.


Heath, I think that I read that Changos does not serve food so you may want to grab a bite to eat on your way down.

scottie

BTW, I will not have my Orange Tennessee shirt on, it will be a blue golf shirt and I should be there early.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry guys, it's not gonna happen this time. Can't get away.

Scottie, we'll have to catch up soon. Enjoy all.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Top of the mornin to ya gents!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

volfan said:


> Heath, I think that I read that Changos does not serve food so you may want to grab a bite to eat on your way down.


Hey--can anyone confirm this? I didn't see anything on Chongo's website that indicates one way or the other. Anyone who has been there before--can you verify?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

12stones said:


> Sorry guys, it's not gonna happen this time. Can't get away.
> 
> Scottie, we'll have to catch up soon. Enjoy all.


Sorry to hear it, Ricky. We'll have to do this again


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

muziq said:


> Hey--can anyone confirm this? I didn't see anything on Chongo's website that indicates one way or the other. Anyone who has been there before--can you verify?


I called and got a message. I know that they guy that works at The Humidor (Mack) plays in a band up there. I may try to call him at lunch.

scottie


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

volfan said:


> I called and got a message. I know that they guy that works at The Humidor (Mack) plays in a band up there. I may try to call him at lunch.
> 
> scottie


There's a Mexican food restaurant (Las Palapas) there in the same strip center as Chango's or Rudy's BBQ across I-10. We're going to grab a bite out there around 5.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Rudys yum!!!! Hey, I know Mack! Pretty cool guy. Anyway, Ive been to Changos many times and never seen any food, so maybe that will clear things up. But hey theres a bunch nearby, so shouldnt be a big deal. Im gonna eat before I go up there though.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Rudys yum!!!! Hey, I know Mack! Pretty cool guy. Anyway, Ive been to Changos many times and never seen any food, so maybe that will clear things up. But hey theres a bunch nearby, so shouldnt be a big deal. Im gonna eat before I go up there though.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I am now an instrument of our destruction. I got a package from Florida. Ron has killed us all. This is going to hurt.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I am now an instrument of our destruction. I got a package from Florida. Ron has killed us all. This is going to hurt.


pics?


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I am now an instrument of our destruction. I got a package from Florida. Ron has killed us all. This is going to hurt.


And BOOM goes the dynamite..........:gn


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

rack04 said:


> pics?


No pics. It is not open yet. It says not to open it until tonight at the herf.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

reggiebuckeye said:


> No pics. It is not open yet. It says not to open it until tonight at the herf.


you know that as the delivery vehicle/device you are now an accomplice. BAD ON YOU, REGGIE.

scottie


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Las Ploppys? Ick. Rudy's. For great justice!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

volfan said:


> you know that as the delivery vehicle/device you are now an accomplice. BAD ON YOU, REGGIE.
> 
> scottie


Please don't hold it against Reggie. He honestly had no idea this was coming. I just had to send it to someone I knew would be there that I had an adress for :tu Unfortunately, It was Reggie. It would have been either him or Brent, and Brent is out of town.......

So, with that said, I WILL be there in spirit tonight!!!!!!:chk

Ron


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Dood...this is getting interesting...:SM


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

volfan said:


> you know that as the delivery vehicle/device you are now an accomplice. BAD ON YOU, REGGIE.
> 
> scottie


I am innocent. I got a package sent to me with instructions not to open until the herf. I did not plan this.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I will not be too hard on Reggie, Ron. But he will have to take a little crap tonight. That is just how much I like Reggie.

scottie


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

volfan said:


> I will not be too hard on Reggie, Ron. But he will have to take a little crap tonight. That is just how much I like Reggie.
> 
> scottie


Yeah, there may be a little poo-flinging tonight...perhaps we can make an effigy of Ron and all fling poo at it


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

volfan said:


> I will not be too hard on Reggie, Ron. But he will have to take a little crap tonight. That is just how much I like Reggie.
> 
> scottie


In that case, By all means, give him Crap!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

If Reggie were a team player he would defuse the bomb so no one else got hurt. Go ahead and open it. I dare ya.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Guys, really....It's nothing great. Just 1 or 2 .......:tu


Ron


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Guys, really....It's nothing great. Just 1 or 2 .......:tu
> 
> Ron


1 or 2 singles I'm sure. :tu


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm headed out to S.A.--gonna have two friends in tow as well. See y'all in a bit!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

rack04 said:


> 1 or 2 singles I'm sure. :tu


Absolutely :ss

Ron


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice hit Ron. I look forward to seeing the destruction you send our way. But just be prepared for some retaliation. :cb In a brotherly Texas way. Cheers man, Seriously great gesture!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Guys, really....It's nothing great. Just 1 or 2 .......:tu
> 
> Ron


1 or 2 my ass. The box has some weight to it. On my way to meet Scottie.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

reggiebuckeye said:


> 1 or 2 my ass. The box has some weight to it. On my way to meet Scottie.


im pulling up in 5 minutes


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

rutkus said:


> im pulling up in 5 minutes


guys have fun tonight. I am still on the road.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron,

The bomb has been delivered. You no good bombing bastage.

Thank you.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> guys have fun tonight. I am still on the road.


Be glad I couldn't get Gerry's addy!!!! enjoy the Left coast!!!!!



reggiebuckeye said:


> Ron,
> 
> The bomb has been delivered. You no good bombing bastage.
> 
> Thank you.


NICE!!!!!!! Now I'm going to fire up that Monte 4 that I've been waiting to light!!!!!! Enjoy guys!!!! I'm Smoking one with you now!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry guys, got called in today. Gotta work tomorrow also. Hope ya'll had a good time.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Great herf. It was great to meet everyone and now I must start passing out herf RG bumps. 

scottie


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Had a great time tonight guys. Smoked some good stogs too. RG and trader ratings to follow over the next few days. Cheers!!!! Lets do it again soon!!!


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

lets do it again real soon, had a great time, thanks again for the insane herf bomb that was dropped. it was great to meet so many fellow botls.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice to meet everyone. I really enjoyed myself and had a great time. I found out real quick though that I had taken a knife to a gun fight. Rest assured, I'll be better prepared next time! I agree with Rutkus, we need to do this again real soon.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Pictures? :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Had a great time meeting everyone and seeing Scottie and Reggie again. Big thanks to Ron for the herf bomb (crazy bastage) :r Sorry you had to work Doyle, maybe next time brother.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Hear hear for the good times last night! Scottie and Kenny, sorry you had to duck out early...you missed some hilarious convos about World of Warcraft, Columbian cigars (Papayas?), and Reggie's amazing sense of direction when in Paris :r

Trader feedback is on its way. Felt like a frickin' baseball card convention last night :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I need choppin' material!!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I think that Heath and Luke (spelling?) took pics but I am not sure when/if they will be posted in order to protect the participants.

scottie


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Im on call today at the hospital, so Ill try to post my pics tomorrow sometime. Cheers!


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Papayos. The legend lives on.

Great to meet you guys. And the complete randomness of meeting Luke was somewhere between hysterical and terrifying.

Must happen again.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I am glad you all had a great time. I wish I could have been there. Pics please/


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I would post pics, but Heath and Luke had them. We had a great time. I really wish Brent and Doyle could have been there.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry guys, didn't get out of work till late. Sounds like you all had a great time and enjoyed a special gift from Ron:ss


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

yazzie said:


> Sorry guys, didn't get out of work till late. Sounds like you all had a great time and enjoyed a special gift from Ron:ss


I was wondering what happened to you. Sorry you couldn't make it. I would have much rather had you there than Greg. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

had a lot of fun :ss


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Some photos










Williegstyles and Benzopyrene










Dr. Evil and Rutkus










Reggiebuckeye, Benzopyrene, Volfan, and Txdyna


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Heath!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice!!!!! Always great to see the fun!!!!!


Ron


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Nice!!!!! Always great to see the fun!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Oh yeah, I have yet to thank you for the TWO BOXES OF PREMIUM CIGARS you bombed us with, Ron! Good on ya! We all walked out with far more cigars than we arrived with that night, including the ones we smoked!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

muziq said:


> Oh yeah, I have yet to thank you for the TWO BOXES OF PREMIUM CIGARS you bombed us with, Ron! Good on ya! We all walked out with far more cigars than we arrived with that night, including the ones we smoked!


SWEET!!!!! The best part is when I know I was there or in Spirit to have fun with you guys!!!! Thanks for the fun

Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome pics guys!!! I wish I was there!!!!


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to get these up guys!!!!! Cheers!


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

bump!!!


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

looks like fun times! Would have been there but I am in Cozumel


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi all,

Well, the fun continues from the SA herf - Justin/compuag and I decided to trade some smokes after the herf, and dagnabbit if he didn't get his smack on with the package that arrived today:

*Illusion MK (new to me)
*Pepin JJ Maduro (new to me)
*a Davidoff-esque Cabaiguan Corona Extra :ss
*Tat Cazadores
*PAM 64 Corona
*FFOX #5
*HdM Corona (nice)
*'99 Monte #2 (NIIIIIICE:dr)

Thanks, Justin, for an over-the-top selection of primetime smokes! :tu


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

muziq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well, the fun continues from the SA herf - Justin/compuag and I decided to trade some smokes after the herf, and dagnabbit if he didn't get his smack on with the package that arrived today:
> 
> ...


Well since we're sharing.......Heath pounded me with the following on Monday:


'05 Boli PC
'99 LGC Medi #1
'05 Cohiba Sig III
'07 Boli Tubo #3
'96 Los Statos Brevas
When ever this guy tells you "lets do a trade"......run for the hills! He doesn't play fair!! Thanks, Heath!!!


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice guys!


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=158023

For those of you who don't know, we help host a Memorial Day herf that is pretty much state-wide (and some out of staters usually tag along).

As you can see from the link, we need a hand or three to help get things together this year, plus you guys were great to smoke with and are welcome to join in even if you don't have the time to help organize.

FYI, Saturday usually includes some sort of liquor tasting (Cuban rum, Absinthe, etc) and an auction that funds a charity. Oh, and lots of cigars.

If you can pitch in or just want to come, drop me an e-line at [email protected]


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

After reading the last several posts I really regret not being in town to hang out with you all. WE will have to do it again.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> After reading the last several posts I really regret not being in town to hang out with you all. WE will have to do it again.


I love it when you talk dirty like that Chief!!!!!!! Give us a sitrep on the new position?????

Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> I love it when you talk dirty like that Chief!!!!!!! Give us a sitrep on the new position?????
> 
> Ron


Well, my GO endorsed it and it was FEDEXed yesterday. Wish me luck.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> Well, my GO endorsed it and it was FEDEXed yesterday. Wish me luck.


Both fingers crossed CMS!!!! :tu

Ron


----------

